# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Psilocybin wirkt langfristig

## Watschel

In einem anderen Forum hatte mir jemand geraten mich mit dem Thema Psilocybin auseinanderzusetzen.

Dabei bin ich auf folgenden interessanten Artikel gestoßen:

"Eine einzige Anwendung von Psilocybin, dem psychedelischen Inhaltsstoff  sogenannter magic Mushrooms, kann bei Krebspatienten Depressionen und  Ängste vertreiben  und zwar über Jahre, wie jetzt eine  Langzeitbeobachtung zeigt."

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....t-langfristig/

Habe keine Ahnung ob das Zeugs unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetz fällt und wie man dran kommt.

----------

